# 18" doll Party Dress



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Hope this pattern is accurate and easy to understand. If you have any questions PM me and I will do my best to help.

Enjoy

God's Girl


----------



## Mayate (Jun 12, 2012)

What a perfect party dress, thanks for posting the .pdf


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you this is so pretty.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Your pattern is adorable! Thank you and Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very cute- thank you!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, thank you for the pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Pretty - Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern - love it!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Many thanks..another excuse to buy more yarn LOL


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is so pretty!! I have five of the 18" dolls and love making clothes for them. This will be a wonderful addition to their wardrobe!!!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's very pretty, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Very pretty thank you.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

That is a beautiful pattern, I have got lace I can knit with but would love to find some ruffle. Thank you for sharing linda.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

That is a beautiful pattern, I have got lace I can knit with but would love to find some ruffle. Thank you for sharing linda.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you it is a great pattern, can't wait to make it.


----------



## Lorraineh (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely pattern. Does anyone know a source of the ruffle yarn in the UK? I have lace but would prefer the ruffle yarn.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcaland (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you. My grand daughter will love it for her doll.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this great pattern! Does anyone know how to make this ruffle yarn from my own fabric strips? I haven't seen anything like this in the stores around me, so I don't know how it is made. I have soooooo much fabric to use up any way.

Love this dress, thanks so much!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your design--it looks cute.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

thank you and merry christmas


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very pretty ! Thank you for sharing your pattern !


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks for sharing this great pattern! Does anyone know how to make this ruffle yarn from my own fabric strips? I haven't seen anything like this in the stores around me, so I don't know how it is made. I have soooooo much fabric to use up any way.
> 
> Love this dress, thanks so much!


I have found a web site that shows how to make your own fabric ruffle yarn! Yippee!!! There is also a video tutorial on how to knit and crochet with this yarn. I've never worked with this type of yarn, and wouldn't have figured it out on my own.

http://melodys-makings.com/how-to-make-own-ruffle-yarn/

The items made on this web site have pretty tightly gathered ruffles. For an 18" doll, I will probably look at a sewing pattern for a similar ruffled skirt to adjust the width of the strips so they won't be so large and tightly gathered.

Yippee! Another way to use up some fabric!


----------



## bootsy1942 (Oct 24, 2013)

I feel silly asking, but how do you "attach ruffle"...is "ruffle yarn" something specific? And yes, I LOVE this dress...my GD will be thrilled if only I can figure this out...thanks!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern pdf. Have downloaded it to attempt to make this dress next year when I have more time.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you so much.....this is adorable! Hope I can whip it out before Christmas.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

Where do you find this ruffle fabric yarn?


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

What an adorable dress. Thanks for the pattern. Not sure what you meant either about "attach the ruffle" but will check out the link above.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, there is finally a girl in our extended family, and I have some of that material yarn.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks it's adorable!!!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

bootsy1942 said:


> I feel silly asking, but how do you "attach ruffle"...is "ruffle yarn" something specific? And yes, I LOVE this dress...my GD will be thrilled if only I can figure this out...thanks!


I had no idea about using this yarn either, and I've been knitting and crocheting a very long time! Please scroll up to my post just above yours and go to the link I have about making your own fabric ruffle yarn. There is also a video tutorial showing how this "yarn" is used. I would have never guessed on my own! It is simple, but for this doll dress, the width of the strip should be decreased. Don't know about spacing the holes. May have to play around. But, please do check out the video tutorial, it's very good.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you. I have been looking for this info.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I got mine at Joannes and I think AC Moore may also have it .....


----------



## shadows (Apr 25, 2014)

Very beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your welcome


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

red heart makes a fabric"yarn"


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

That is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing your pattern. My DIL and one of her daughters collect 18" dolls. Very generous of you.
Marge


----------

